# Cartoons



## Anonymous07 (Aug 4, 2012)

What are some good, educational cartoons for a toddler? 

My son likes Caillou, but it's starting to drive me nuts and I don't want him watching it anymore. We don't have cable/satellite, so it has to be on Netflix or Hulu, or online.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Caillou is evil!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Anonymous07 (Aug 4, 2012)

ConanHub said:


> Caillou is evil!!!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


There are parts of that cartoon I do like, with learning good lessens, but my son is getting a lot more whiny and I feel like he's learning that from Caillou.


----------



## FeministInPink (Sep 13, 2012)

My niece LOVED _Dora the Explorer_, and I know that's on Netflix. Her little sister likes _Bubble Guppies_, but I don't know if that's educational or not. The older sister also really liked _Super Why?_ I think this is also on Netflix.

And I found this, which has some good suggestions:
15 Cartoons Your Child Should Be Watching


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

The problem with toddler cartoons is that they all eventually start to drive you nuts. Toddlers love repetition. My youngest loved Bo on the Go. *shiver*


----------



## Anonymous07 (Aug 4, 2012)

Fozzy said:


> The problem with toddler cartoons is that they all eventually start to drive you nuts. Toddlers love repetition. My youngest loved Bo on the Go. *shiver*


I'm ok with repetition. It's the whiny attitude that is really bugging me now.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

Daniel the Tiger
Veggie Tales
Color Crew


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

I get what you are saying about Caillou. It's been so long since my kids were of that age that I don't recognize all the shows on the pbs 15. Of the ones I remember that have some presence on net flix these are my picks for preschoolers.
Curious George is ok for any age. available Netflix
Thomas the Tank engine (Thomas and Friends) is also on netflix
Sid The Science kid is aimed at 5-7 year olds but much more educational.
Arthur would be my next pick from that list just because they have a nice engaging story line.
Cyber chase and Word girl are so far over a toddlers head they would get bored.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

If you have any older kids, Netflix just added Bill Nye the Science Guy.

ETA--also, all three of my kids like Zig and Sharko on Netflix. Not educational at all, but it's hilarious


----------



## GTdad (Aug 15, 2011)

"Arthur" and "Word Girl" were bearable, but I was sure glad when the kids graduated to "Teen Titans Go" and "The Amazing World of Gumball".


----------



## Anonymous07 (Aug 4, 2012)

FrenchFry said:


> Caillou is exceptionally whiny. Not repetitive at all but just nyah nyah nyah.
> 
> If you have NetFlix:
> Any of the Leap Frog videos
> ...


Kipper the Dog is a little too soothing, as it doesn't hold his attention. He gets bored and then starts getting loud and wild, which I don't want at 5 am when he wakes up for the day. I want to sleep a little more while he watches cartoons for a bit. Hoping to somehow fix the sleep issue soon.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Arthur is pretty good. We also loved Red wall. We spiced it up with Dragonball Z and robotech.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AliceInWonderland (Jun 4, 2015)

Arthur is a good one. Dora The Explorer is good too, but get ready to hear that really annoying "I'm the map" song. At the daycare that I work, the youngins always ask for Dora The Explorer, but many of us start to go crazy because all we hear is "I'm the map, I'm the map, I'm the map, I'm the map x10". But the kids love it so we grin and bare it. 
Care Bears is sweet. The Veggie Tales is nice as well. 
I would recommend Arthur mostly. The Dragon Tales was really awesome but I'm not sure if that's on Netflix.
Good luck!


----------



## AliceInWonderland (Jun 4, 2015)

Also, Baby Einstein is number 1. It's educational, colorful, funny and catches the attention.
It's got the alphabets, numbers, shapes, puppets and etc. Definitely check that out! That's a number 1 recommendation.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

Yep, Baby Einstein was a hit with all three of my girls at that age. Plus, it's not obnoxious like Dora.


Seriously, why does she have to scream every word?


----------



## Anonymous07 (Aug 4, 2012)

FrenchFry said:


> I feel you on the sleep issues.
> 
> How do you feel about setting up a little dry snack at night and when he gets up he can entertain himself in your room with snacks?
> 
> We did this starting around 20 months. He'd wake us up, we'd sit him at a little kiddie desk with a pile of puffs or Cheerios, some low key music or visuals and napped an extra 30 mins to an hour.


I feel like I'm starting to get desperate on the sleep issue. He woke up last night at 9, 11, and then at 1am and did not go back to sleep for 2 hours! Then woke for the day at 5. I'm so exhausted today I could cry. He is worse than a newborn right now. He was laughing, thinking it was funny to play around in the middle of the night. Then as we're both napping today, some guy banged on my door to talk about carpet cleaning(have all wood floors and wouldn't be interested anyways) and I gave him a death glare and told him to get lost. 

He typically asks for water in the middle of the night, so I leave a sippy cup of water in his room. He does have a snack catcher thing with cheerios that he can get himself as well that is on the kitchen table. He just climbs up on a chair himself(he climbs everything). 

I had him watch a Leap Frog Number Land episode earlier while I tried to sleep, since he wouldn't nap again. He watched it for a little while, but then wanted me to play, giving me his cars.


----------



## Anonymous07 (Aug 4, 2012)

I didn't see Dora on Netflix, although not sure I want to. lol. I'll have to try to find Baby Einstein.


----------



## AliceInWonderland (Jun 4, 2015)

Anonymous07 said:


> I didn't see Dora on Netflix, although not sure I want to. lol. I'll have to try to find Baby Einstein.


Oh gosh, yes for your sanity, stay away from Dora The Explorer!


----------



## soccermom2three (Jan 4, 2013)

These are the shows my kids liked when they were little, they 20, 17 and 9 now:

Blues Clues
Little Bear
Thomas the Tank Engine
Kipper
The Wiggles
The Fresh Beat Band
Max & Ruby (I always wondered where was the mom?)
Franklin
Go Diego Go
Dora the Explorer
Yo Gabba Gabba
Wonder Pets

ETA: My older kids really liked the original Mozart Baby Einstein. They wanted to watch it everyday.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

Anonymous07 said:


> I didn't see Dora on Netflix, although not sure I want to. lol. I'll have to try to find Baby Einstein.


I don't think Baby Einstein is on Netflix, however they did just add Little Einsteins, which is also good for toddlers imo.


----------



## Lone Shadow (Aug 5, 2014)

My 2 y/o daughter only wants to watch Frozen.

"Do you want to build a snowma..."

Kill it! Kill it with fire!


----------



## JukeboxHero (Mar 3, 2015)

I don't have any kids, but my nieces and nephews (From 2 different sisters) both love Curious George, and it's a pretty watchable show as kid's shows go. As long as they aren't into Barny or Teletubbies, I'd say you're doing okay, but I've never seen Calilou.


----------



## CantePe (Oct 5, 2011)

Yo Gabba Gabba always creeps me out. Caillou drives me nuts and is evil (teaches children whining and tantrums get them what they want), Dora...don't get me started on that dang map song...

I can't remember the last time my kids watched a kiddie show.

Big Comfy Couch
Blue's Clues
Lambchop
Franklin
Bearenstein Bears

Those were the main staples when they were younger.

Whatever you do...run away fast if you see a telletubby...


----------



## GTdad (Aug 15, 2011)

soccermom2three said:


> Thomas the Tank Engine


That show fascinated me. George Carlin as "Mr. Conductor"? Hell yeah, sign me up!

"Something else I'm getting tired of is all this stupid bullsh*t we have to listen to all the time about children. That's all you hear in this country. Children. Help the children. What about the children? Save the children. You know what I say? I say f*ck the children. F*ck 'em. They are getting entirely too much attention. And I know what you're thinking. You're saying 'Jesus, he's not going to attack children is he?' Yes he is. He's going to attack children. And remember this is Mr. Conductor talking. I know what I'm talking about. "

I loved that guy.


----------



## Anonymous07 (Aug 4, 2012)

Fozzy said:


> I don't think Baby Einstein is on Netflix, however they did just add Little Einsteins, which is also good for toddlers imo.


We've been watching Little Einsteins lately and he loves it, which makes me happy since it's not annoying and is a good show overall. 

Thanks for all the suggestions.


----------

